# Get rid of Walter!!



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes I don't like Walter. Whos with me? Get rid of Walter!!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

whose walter?:biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hes a skinny little twig that shoots with one hand...:laugh:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If he'll sign for dirt cheap (vet min) I'd let him come back. He is an able outside defender, and that's really about it. With only 10 players under contract (assuming Bell and JJ sign), we still need 4. Bo outlaw for a vet min would be great, but I doubt it'll happen. One might be Steven Hunter, but I see him leaving. If we could get any guys like Tyronn Lue, Chris Andersen (think he agreed to resign with NE), Mikki Moore, etc...I'd let him go. I also think Michael Stewart is worthy of a look off the bench, since he'll be cheap. Rebounds and blocks shots, and that's about it. They should bring in one project young guy, either from our summer camp or guys like Frank Williams, Smush Parker, Jay Williams or some unsigned undrafted guy. Too bad Jahidi White can't stay healthy, he would be a nice big body off the bench.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes I don't like Walter. Whos with me? Get rid of Walter!!


Ya! Give him the boot. :banana:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Mcarty, that guy.:biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Mcarty, that guy.:biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Why don't you like him. WHen I went to the Rockets vs. Suns game he busted out 20.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

McCarty is good for what he is. A 5 mpg player.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I never want to hear bad talk on Walter again


----------

